# Eheim vs Rena XP



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

:roll: :fish: :roll:

Due to age and high mineral content my Eheim 2213 has to be replaced ASAP. I'm running an old hanging filter to tide me over until I can get a new filter. Trying to decide whether to get another Eheim 2213 or to switch over to a Rena XP filter. I'd love to hear all the pro's and con's between these two filters to help me decide.

Been reading some of the reviews of the Rena XP filters on both Dr. Fosters & Smith and Marine Depot. But, the more I read the more confused I get.

The one thing that I don't like about the Eheim 2213 is that it's hard to do the monthly maintenance, especially getting it primed and working again. Other wise I love it because it works wonderfully for me. And I don't have any experience with Rena filters.

I'm also in the air about which Rena to get, XP-1 or XP-2. Only have a 30 gallon, but the Cichlids are big and it gets dirty. Some people have the XP-2 even though they have 30-40 gallon tanks. I'd rather have to much than not enough, but don't know Rena products and hoping for some good advice.

I can't wait long to get an order in ...

Thanks


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

get a xp3

overfilter good :thumb: 
underfilter bad 

i like my filtering extreme
right now on my 55 i have 
1 fluval 405 
2 aquaclear 70 powerhead both on reverse flow 
1 xp4 
2 marineland 350s bio wheel


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

:-?

A Rena XP-3? According to the web sites that's for up to 175 gallon tank and I only have a 30 gallon. I'm not even sure the filter would fit under my tank since Iv no clue to it's actual size. Plus, it's like $175.00 for that puppy.

Mike


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

go for a xp2 you want to over filter and buy a hob for your tank


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

" go for a xp2 you want to over filter and buy a hob for your tank "

  Sorry to sound so dumb, but is a " hob " for my tank?


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

hob stands for hang on back. I run nothing but xp's have three of them and I'm adding a fourth. Quiet, reasonably priced, easy to setup, easy to maintain great filter all the way around. I'd go with the xp2. Best price I've found comes from Kens Fish.

http://kensfish.com/filstarcanisterfilters.html


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry, but I don't follow. Isn't the Rena XP-2 a canister filter? Whatever I get must fit in the compartment under my tank. There is only about 2" of space behind me tank to the wall so I can't use anything that hangs. Maybe I'm misunderstanding what everyone is talking about.

The old Eheim 2213 is a pretty tight small size, taller than it is wide. And I can't find anything anywhere that gives exact size for the Rena XP-2.

Thanks opcorn:


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

My XP3 is about 15 inches tall and around 10 inches square at its largest points. It sits in the bottom of the cabinet so the only thing you have behind the tank are 2 hoses. You can get a XP3 for around 100-120$ on E-bay. I run XP3 flters on my 20 gallon tanks containing my breeding groups of Aul. Ngara and P. Nyerei I love these filters. They are kind of a pain to prime the first time, However after that it is effortless as you just reconnect it let it sit about ten minutes and plug it in. I also have one of these converted to a Gravel cleaner with some old python parts. It is remarkable at this.


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Awww, just go with a FX5, haha you will never look back.
The rena is ok, but if you have been using the Ehiem, you will probly be disappionted with anything else.
What is wrong that you can't repair on the ehiem?


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

i say go with a fx5 to  
good filter lot of power  
i have 2 on my 240 gallon and 2 xp4s


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Look at the Eheim Ecco's. All the benefits of XP's baskets, but a much better quality product. I've had 
both now and would never go back to the Rena's. Yes, Eheims are more expensive, but there's a 
reason.


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

Again, the main reason for the change in filters the failure of my current Eheim 2213. With our high mineral content and hard water over time no matter how clean you keep things it slowly breaks down the plastic (and even metal) on anything. The tubes have become brittle and difficult to work with so needs replacing. The mushrooms cups that hold intake and outflow no longer work. Worst of all the pressure points on the lid to the filter, the lid O-ring have broken and it down leaks badly.

Once the lips that hold the O-ring inside the lid to keep it closed fails there's not much you can do other than replace it. And when I add the costs to replace the parts that need to be repaired it's cheaper to simply buy a new filter.

I get such conflicting advice now I'm not sure what to do. Seems that there are two camps one for Rena and one for Eheim. Neither groups likes the other filter :-(

I only have a 30 gallon tank, not 100 or 200 gallon so I don't need anything massive. Although I do tend to want more than is suggested due to the size of my fish. The Eheim 2213 is rated up to 66 gallon which makes it more than double what I need. But, some suggestions are for triple the size.

And cost is relative depending on where you purchase. I have to use online suppliers or I'm stuck with use big chain mall pet store that don't really know anything about aquariums. All the good local owned shops have closed and they area always the best because they know what they are doing. Plus the fact that their supplies and equipment are sketchy.

Guess because I started with Eheim I tend to like them as I'm familiar with their workings, even the though the 2213 is hard to restart sometimes. Trouble is that the Eheim Ecco's seem to be out of stock for everyone???

I simply need something that will hold up good in our high mineral waters :dancing:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I like Eheim, but the Eheim Ecco are over $200 and that's a lot for me.


The Eheim ecco's in the link run $80-$110.



> With our high mineral content and hard water over time no matter how clean you keep things it slowly breaks down the plastic (and even metal) on anything.
> 
> I simply need something that will hold up good in our high mineral waters


if your water slowly breaks down metal and plastic, then it'll do that on any filter because that's what 
they're all made of. What type of mineral in your water would corrode plastic and metal?


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

Tim,

Sorry about the price, LOL ... I was looking at the at the pro-line :-(

The water for our water system comes from the DEEP limestone caves which makes our water extremely hard and full of minerals. Anything that the water touches over time gets caked with deposits and I do mean anything.

Because of the high mineral deposits it slowly over time makes all the aquarium tubing, mushroom cups, filters, etc. hard, then brittle. Which leads to them breaking a part when you start moving them or cleaning. I really like the Eheim 2213, but as it's done the same over time even the insides have slowly broken away little by little. This weekend was to much and the plastic over hang/lip that extends out off the lid and holds the o-ring seal finally gave out and completely split off.

I have a hanging filter for emergency, but that's only going to work for so long on my tank. So I started immediately searching for a replacement. Trouble is that every web site that Iv gone to or spoken with is out of stock of "all" Eheim Ecco models. Was looking at Ecco 2234 & 2236. I could replace the inside material with my old or mix it to make the change over easier, but I'm being told middle to end of April for new supplies.

I'm really worried that the fish are going to die before I could get a new filter. The Aqua Flo I 'm using just isn't big enough to the water flow I need with my cichlid's being so big.

HELP :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

Tim,

I just looked in the latest Dr. Foster's & Smith catalog and the Eheim Ecoo model's are missing this time. With Dr. Foster's and Marinedepot web sites showing "out of stock" I'm wondering if Eheim has discontinued the Ecoo models? Guess I'm going to be on the phone trying to find out.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

atomicluck said:


> Tim,
> 
> I just looked in the latest Dr. Foster's & Smith catalog and the Eheim Ecoo model's are missing this time. With Dr. Foster's and Marinedepot web sites showing "out of stock" I'm wondering if Eheim has discontinued the Ecoo models? Guess I'm going to be on the phone trying to find out.


That link to DR F&S shows the two larger on backorder, but expected in mid April.

The only other filter I can think of for you then is PVC sump, overflows, etc, but sort of extreme on 
smaller tanks. Why don't you just go cheapest and consider them disposables? Or possibly go with 
some sort of internal filter? Would it have the same problem if all of it was submerged? I know they're 
big in some areas in Europe. Not sure what you could find here.


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

Tim,

I know a 30 gallon tanks if small peanuts, but it's been home to my cichlids since they were small fry and they thrive on the way it's set up and the water. As they are now 6+ years in age and nearly as large I know it's a tight fit, but they all have their fit together as a family.

Trouble is that being that large they do get the water dirty pretty quick so I need something that's good and will not break down. I travel for a living and I can be gone up to a week at a time. Which means that filter has to keep working during my absence. And I'v learned the hard way to go for more filter than less.

With the Eheim 2236 out of stock everywhere I either go back to Eheim 2213 o 2215, unless I totally change makers.

Since Iv got no one to really talk with or get advice other than here on the forum ... I pretty much stuck.

I tend to stick with things I know and I'm not sure that's good or bad. When I read comments I get good and bad about both Eheim and Rena ... all in the way the cards land on the table maybe.
:lol: :fish: :lol:


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I would go with an xp2.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> I travel for a living and I can be gone up to a week at a time. Which means that filter has to keep working during my absence. And I'v learned the hard way to go for more filter than less.


I think then that you're an ideal candidate for a large sump. Reasons?

You can use a large sump and dramatically increase the water volume in the system. Diluting the 
organics by increasing the water volume will improve the water quality.

All acrylic, glass, and pcv, no cheap plastic or hoses.

Pumps tend to be reliable, and restart with no problems.

Strong biofiltration for a heavily stocked tank like yours.

You can DIY the whole thing and save $$.

Rena and Eheim filters both work well for different users and their application and circumstances. 
You'll never settle that debate.


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

I liked my XP2, it was really very quiet and very easy to maintain. The only complaint I have of the XP2 was the stupid intake and output tube were a very unnattractive colored blue. It didn't blend with anything. I know a lot of people with Eheims that have the same complaint about the flourescent green intake/output hoses. The fluval ones are gray (I think) and the Marineland C-series canister are black. I don't know why they don't just make all the canister filter intake/outputs black as most people use a black background. :? Anyways I hope that helps. I thought I throw it out there because aesthetics usually affect my choices quite a bit.


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

Tim,

What do you mean a sump pump? Be basic here, LOL. If I was looking for things on Dr. Foster 7 Smith web site what exactly am I looking for. Or do you mean wet/dry as you'd use for salt tanks? If so that idea has crossed my mind several times. I'm limited to space to the area under my 30 gallon tank which would be smaller than the tank itself. And anything would have to sit on the floor of the wood cabinet. Not sure that would be very quiet either.

Nor would I have a clue to what pieces or items I'd need exactly. Maybe the reason why the canister filters seem easier ... all self contained. Even if they don't work as well.

Mike


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Or do you mean wet/dry as you'd use for salt tanks?


That's it. It's just that not all sump setups need to be wet/dry. The media could be submerged. The 
sump is the container (tank, tub, etc) that holds the water, media, and pump that sits under the tank.



> I'm limited to space to the area under my 30 gallon tank which would be smaller than the tank itself. And anything would have to sit on the floor of the wood cabinet. Not sure that would be very quiet either.


Kind of rules that out then.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

you can paint the rena tubes with black krylon fusion paint or some other brand of plastic adhering paint that will make them look a lot better


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

kodyboy said:


> you can paint the rena tubes with black krylon fusion paint or some other brand of plastic adhering paint that will make them look a lot better


 :dancing: Ooooh see that's exactily why I love this site, I never thought of that!!!! Thanks :thumb: Now I can replace my Penguin 350!!! AND get the outside the tank heater to go with!


----------

